# Looking for a male pet quality pup



## Mari B (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I am looking for a docile male pup or young neutered male. I have two Chinese Crested Powderpuff female pets, one is 10yrs/10lbs and a rescue, the other is 8lbs/3yrs. They are well-behaved, affectionate girls and the center of our lives. My husband and I have no kids and I do not work, so they have had the benefit of a stay at home mom. While they are as sweet as can be, they are not lap lovers. I am looking for a sweet, affectionate boy to snuggle with. Also, my younger/smaller Puff would love someone to chase and run and play with. My Vet recommended a docile/non-dominant male as the perfect choice for a third dog. She said that she has many very sweet Maltese in her practice, but that I should be very, very careful about health and breeding. 

I've been lurking here on Spoiled Maltese, researching, talking to a few breeders, etc. I have to tell you, it is giving me some concern to read about so many health problems, housetraining difficulties, incessant barkers, etc. I almost got one dog, but he was sold to someone else while I was checking the breeders references. I realized that I was much more concerned about her references than she was about mine -- she never even asked for any and didn't ask me any questions, so maybe it was for the best. 

Is there anyone out there looking to place a nice, more mellow, boy to an excellent home? I can assure you that I have outstanding references. I have had both my girls since they were pups, we have a lovely home and lots of love to give to the right little boy. 

Please feel free to e-mail me privately if you think you have a boy that might fit our family.
Thank you so much,
Mari Becker in MN
[email protected]


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Check out:
http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html

Best of luck with your search.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Check out:
> http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html
> 
> Best of luck with your search.
> ...


I was thinking the same exact thing. Here is a link to a thread that was just started today with the boys pictures in it.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showuser=1960

Best wishes in your search. And by the way, welcome to SM!!


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

I am a great fan of rescue. Since you already have one, you know the practice.

The fosters can help you find just what you want. Also you can side step the house training you mentioned in some mature dogs.

Please look into it as an option as well.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you for thinking of me but i just want to say that I'm not on this forum to sell puppies, I'm only posting pics of them because I have to share the cuteness, LOL. 

Mari, you're doing the right thing by checking references, etc! And if a breeder doesn't ask you questions about your home life, etc, I would look elsewhere. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a breeder in your state that looks promising. 

http://www.dolcemaltese.com/index.html


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Thank you for thinking of me but i just want to say that I'm not on this forum to sell puppies, I'm only posting pics of them because I have to share the cuteness, LOL.
> 
> Mari, you're doing the right thing by checking references, etc! And if a breeder doesn't ask you questions about your home life, etc, I would look elsewhere. Good luck with your search![/B]


And we are all loving being "Aunty's" to those gorgeous little pups from the minute they were born ... :wub: 
Good luck on your quest to find a new puppy .. I am sure with some patience, you will find the right one.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Here's a breeder in your state that looks promising.
> 
> http://www.dolcemaltese.com/index.html[/B]


Sandy is the only breeder I know in MN, otherwise I'd check the AMA list


----------

